# Toxoplasmosis in reptiles



## Gennifer11 (Sep 11, 2017)

~ Discussion thread ~
​So in Hawaii, there is a massive feral cat problem, with this there is also an issue with the toxoplasmosis disease spreading to other animals. Even ocean critters. Many articles online say it is only found in warm blooded animals but studies have shown survival and reproduction in cold blooded animals.

Out of curiosity, what's the likelihood that toxoplasmosis could spread to an outdoor tort, whether it be eating grass or finding cat poop nearby?

*******
"Cats and dogs become infected with toxoplasma by ingestion of infected mammalian or avian tissues or ingestion of the parasite from articles contaminated by feline feces (e.g., soil, water, vegetation)." – CAPC

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1550-7408.1969.tb02239.x/abstract


----------

